# MidAtlantic Swap Meet February 10



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

While the prices have gone up I've still found good stuff. Also the space is bigger so there was less crowding last year.

"The mid-Atlantic’s largest indoor bike swap and consumer cycling expo!!! 
Sunday, February 10th 2008 from 9am to 2pm at the Carroll County Ag Center in the DANELLE SHIPLEY ARENA in Westminster, Maryland.
Come Buy, Sell, Browse or Trade with over 300 individual vendors and bike shops!!
Enjoy consumer seminars on topics like triathlon training, nutrition, bicycle touring and women’s cycling!!
Road, MTN, Triathlon, BMX, etc...see thousands of cycling products under one roof!!
Admission is still only $5! "


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

About how many used road bikes do they have at these things? 15? 200?


----------



## boyd2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Probably 100 used road bikes and frames. If you are in the market for a bike it is probably best to get there right when the doors open. Lots of components and clothing. Usually quite a few classics. If you like to get components cheap this is the place for you.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

They have used whole bikes at the entrance but in addition there are used and new and NOS bikes and frames all over the place. For the last 2 years I keep seeing a NOS 99 Postal that makes me drool. The paint job on mine is not in great shape (I'm the second owner).


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

The used whole bikes at the entrance are the bikes the normal attendees bring to sell (vs the bikes the vendors bring to sell)

Anyone want to have a meetup there?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I think Arby will be selling one of his bikes at the entrance a beautiful Bianchi is beautiful condition---not the pista featured in his many pictures but his wife's SS.
I'll be there too, I usually get there fairly early with my nephew. He and I will be looking for a "new" MTB for him since he's already outgrown the bike we built 2 years ago.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

So anyone want to meet up there? (and how will we meet up?)


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

enki42ea said:


> So anyone want to meet up there? (and how will we meet up?)


Well I'll be there with my nephew I can tell you what we'll look like. Not like a cycling meet up where we can describe the bikes...
I know we'll be there early cus we need to find him an MTB (blasphemy but he does put skinny tires on them). I'm thinking we'll be in line by 830am. We'll have a yellow and black Northface backpack. My newphew is about 5.11 and I'm much shorter (oh and I'm female).

Cheers and good luck tomorrow....it's awesome but this year with no superbowl competition it's going to be mad,


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

Is anyone coming up from DC or anywhere south of Columbia/clarsksville, MD? My car's left front brake caliper froze (parts to arrive on monday) and I badly need a ride there. Any ideas? I'll be bringing along a 24x12x14 (inches) box of stuff to potentially swap. Willing to help pay my share of gas...


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry, not coming from that far. Maybe try the PPTC mailing list?

I'll be in a solid purple parka coat. Yeah, I think that should stick out enough.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sorry SJbiker, I wasn't coming from that direction either.
It was a pretty good meet, I got a bike for my nephew and some other odds and ends I needed.
Enki, it was good to see you. Sorry I was so distracted but at the end of the meet I'm usually running around like a chicken trying to get the last of the close-out deals.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Doh! I just found this thread. I was there with my family. I was wearing a loaded backpack with a fork sticking out of the top and a price sheet stapled on the outside. My wife was pushing my son around in a green 3-wheeled jogger stroller.


----------

